# Resources > Professional Associations >  WMA 2014: Call for Session Proposals

## laurenvalone

Hello all,

Please excuse the cross postings. 

The Western Museums Association (WMA) is formally announcing a request for session proposals for the 2014 Annual Meeting in *Las Vegas, Nevada* to be held on *Sunday, October 5, through Wednesday, October 8, 2014.* The Annual Meeting will illuminate Las Vegas museums and be guided by the theme: Expect the Unexpected.

The deadline for session submission is *November 22, 2013*.

For more information on the RFP, please visit the recent _Call for Session Proposals_ blog post by the Program Committee Co-chairs, Steve Olsen and Louise Yokoi. Click the links to download the Proposal Guidelines and the Session Proposal Form, or visit our website for more info. WMA 2014 in Las Vegas  become a part of the conversation!

The WMA Annual Meeting provides museum professionals an opportunity to exchange ideas and best practices, network with colleagues, and learn from each other by attending valuable sessions. Diverse presentations are key component to the success of the Annual Meeting, and are important in creating a meaningful and content-rich experience for all of the museum professionals who attend.

We look forward to receiving your proposals and seeing you at the *2014 Annual Meeting, October 5-8, 2014, Las Vegas, Nevada!*

Sincerely,
Lauren Valone
Program Coordinator
Western Museums Association

----------

